# Brian Setzer Orchestra - Kitchener



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Center In The Square 11-22-14


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Already have my tickets


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Too far for me, but do want!!!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Wot Diablo sed!

Neil


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

Was there last year, great show! We were sitting third row just off center. Joked with the friend I went with that we will never get seats that good again. He just e-mailed to tell him we are going again this year FRONT ROW CENTER!! Don't know how he managed it but am thrilled, can't wait.

John


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I will stay away. I feel totally incompetent when I watch him play.


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

He makes it look so easy! Amazing guitar player


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

deadear said:


> I will stay away. I feel totally incompetent when I watch him play.


I feel that way watching most people play


----------

